# A week at Lake Como Italy?



## jbott (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello all, I'm going to be staying in the vicinity of Lake Como for about a week for a cycling vacation. 

Can anybody tell me from past experiences which area/side of the lake is the best place to stay for riding? 

Or can anybody recommend a hotel? I'm more interested in a place to sleep rather than a resort to spend money at.

Thanks.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in Italy and I can tell you any side of the lake will be great, Northern Italia is cycling heaven See, my team riding Lake Garda this winter. Most hotels are small so they are all just a place to sleep. Italians eat late 8-9pm and dinners last a long time. Breakfast is just pastry and cafe. So pack something big for the mornings. Enjoy your trip. 

My go-to sites are (in usual order of use):

www.venere.com
www.booking.com 
www.viamichelin.com

Usually if I find a place I like/want to go to, I'll read the reviews & then google it & go directly to the hotel's website to request a booking (unless I'm in a hurry) b/c usually you save a few bucks going directly & sometimes places actually have availability even when one of the sites above says they don't. ((grazia DG se guardi questa post))


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Dario Pegoretti is in Caldonazzo, stop and say hi for me. I was stationed in Sardinia for a while and I rode all over the north end of the island and some on mainland Italy around the Gaeta area. Italian drivers respect cyclists.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*That Photo is awesome!*



clayton.cole23 said:


> I live in Italy and I can tell you any side of the lake will be great, Northern Italia is cycling heaven See, my team riding Lake Garda this winter. Most hotels are small so they are all just a place to sleep. Italians eat late 8-9pm and dinners last a long time. Breakfast is just pastry and cafe. So pack something big for the mornings. Enjoy your trip.
> 
> My go-to sites are (in usual order of use):
> 
> ...


I plan to go in a year or two


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Dario Pegoretti is in Caldonazzo, stop and say hi for me.


hey, maybe you can do a quick interview with him!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Please report on your trip. I'll be cycling there in early July.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

weltyed said:


> hey, maybe you can do a quick interview with him!


http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/07/visit-with-dario-pegoretti.html
and
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/04/visit-to-dario-pegoretti.html


----------



## jbott (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help clayton. It looks like I'm going to stay midlake along the east coast. If I need to get to the other side I can take the ferry out of Varenna. Or just ride all the way around.

On the 26th stage 18 of the Giro will be rolling right past me. It's going to be a great vacation. I live in Germany and I love it, but compared to Northern Italy it sucks.

Sorry everyone else, I won't have time to run errands or do interviews. I'll be too busy riding!


----------

